# Roof damage



## Jhoinsmath (May 20, 2009)

Not sure if this is the right place or not but here goes...

I just bought my first house in the spring so im kinda new to house stuff. We are having a wicked wind storm at the moment and some of my shingles have blown off. The roof is about 15 years old and some shingles are starting to curl at the edges of the roof. First of all how big of a concern is missing shingles, other than being ugly. Right now it looks like 5 or 10 have blown off but its still blowing badly. Second is it worth it to call the insurance company? Is there a chance they would replace the roof?
Any help would be appreciated, sorry if this is the wrong place for this.
Thanks!


----------



## OUTLAW (Feb 16, 2009)

You should call a roofing contractor in your area first.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 15, 2008)

Please post on www.diychatroom.com. This site is for professionals roofing contractors only.

Thanks.


----------

